# has anyone tried general hydroponics



## viper1951 (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried general hydroponics  flora series  nutrients?
 are they good , bad ,fair ? looking for a new nutrient for my next grow 
 any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 17, 2009)

flora?   my friends use it on mature clones in ebb flow.. works for his primos...his stash is better than I gets too..


----------



## viper1951 (Feb 17, 2009)

the ebb and flow is what in just bought  and that is why I was looking at flora series nutes   thanks for the reply  :Viper


----------



## salmonfisher420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Love General Hydro 3 part set!  Very simple!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2009)

There are many many people here who use GH Flora nutes.  I have used them for years and (obviously) am happy with them.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 18, 2009)

GH rox.

Use HALF of what the directions tell you.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

GH 3 part works great.:aok:


----------



## viper1951 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Guys  that sounds good lots of positive answersI will make this new grow with it and keep this posted   . I just bought a big house with a full finished basement total 3118 sq ft  I will be posting pictures of before and after 
 as I am building the grow room now  then I have another room  that is going to be for my moms  and clones  should be great I'm excited  can't wait   thanks again for all the input  : viper


----------



## Vegs (Feb 20, 2009)

> Love General Hydro 3 part set! Very simple!



Amen. I use the three part mix and do great.



> Use HALF of what the directions tell you.



I agree although I am using almost 70% less but that's because I do not change out the rez throughout the entire cycle unless something goes terribly wrong and a quick flush is needed.


----------



## scatking (Feb 20, 2009)

I use the 3-part flora system and add only diamond nectar.  At recommended levels my first grow has been a piece of cake.  I change the solution once overy 2 weeks to keep everything clean and to inhibit any disease that may end up getting recirculated.  I did find that it is better to adjust the PH AFTER you have mixed the nutes or you will end up low.  Get one of those monster syringes to be sure your mix is accurate.


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 21, 2009)

i use pretty much all gh nutes but dont listen wat dey say about how much to feed go by the ppm its better an accurate form of measure also dont forget to try to have the nitrogen completly rmoved frrom nute feed by at the most 4th week on this sour d grow i used flornova grow now im blooming with gh bloom bcuz flora nova bloom has too much nitrogen plus ifeed with floraliuos plus which has 2 of n but i cut dat off by the 4th week now also


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 21, 2009)

viper1951 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried general hydroponics flora series nutrients?
> are they good , bad ,fair ? looking for a new nutrient for my next grow
> any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


 

All I use is GH 3 part and I get better stuff than ALL my buddies who grow the same strain!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Vegs (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I also use Kool Bloom as my flowering supplement.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2009)

YES !!!! GH 3 part has worked wonders for me as well...i use an e&f system but am about to do the "norcalhal" method of drip-n-drain so i can move the plants from a veg area to a bloom area...but yes , gh rules


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 22, 2009)

I use three part in my aerocloner and it works a treat


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

yep  i use the 3 part  but i suk at hydro:giggle:



just thaught I would add some pics to your thread..:rofl:


----------

